# FPGA de ALtera, Quartus y SOPCBULDER



## laserbcn (Dic 21, 2008)

Muy buenas, tengo unas dudas en las FPGA de altera.
ALguien sabe que hace exactamente la aplicacion SOPC BUILDER de altera?
Es decir, que va primero compilar el proyecto? y lugeo para que Sirve examentemente este program?
y los archivos con extrencion _hw_.tcl?

Muchas gracias.
Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 21, 2008)

Basicamente te permite crear tu propio microprocesador dentro del FPGA, añadiendo los perifericos y la memoria dentro del chip con sus propios rangos de direcciones para poder programarlo posteriormente como si fuera una computadora completa

http://www.altera.com/education/demonstrations/sopc-builder/sopc-builder-demo.html


----------

